# Got them done! Check them OUT!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GTX with ramo stott decals, Roadrunner with cool stripes decals, i redid crazy larry charger (without blower), charger in dark red with decals, 2007 charger in orange with stripes and last is i got t-bucket done!!! what a pain!! i dont know why.. just cannot find the right parts, windows, steering wheel, etc.. (had to look thru lots of hot wheels to get right parts for this car) painted it in yellow - thought it would look good..

Let me know what you think.. ENJOY!!!

Wes


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow, you brought back memories with the name Ramo Stott. I remember seeing him race on the clay at Freeport (Illinois) Raceway back around 1970. There was a big buzz at the track about him because he had raced in the Daytona 500 earlier in that same year. I was very young but that night still sticks in my head. My Dad and I seldom missed a Sunday night at that track.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool Wes!!  :thumbsup:

Is the Ramo Stott car the AW GTX that rides kinda high in the saddle? If so it looks pretty good the way you got it set up. :woohoo:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*You did it again.*

Wes,

I think you have a whole bunch of Cool Mopars and a Yellow Hot Rod that look rigtht at home in that shop. This is another great bunch of Slot Cars cranked out and ready to roll down the track.

A couple of small Mooneyes decals on the yellow Roadster would be cool placed up on the front edges. 

M   NEYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That Orange Charger Just Looks like a Mopar and the yellerish Charger looks like it needs to be slammed around the track hard also.........Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr (I just figured it was a 4 speed).

Bob...Love the white stipes on the red ones...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice shop wes!!! And a plethora of Mopars just makes it perfect!!! Like them red ones!! The DM/CL looks sweet and the charger and the.... Wow!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And the hot rod...Unbelieveable!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Looking great from here! 
Love the Chargers. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those are some cool looking cars Wes, and I appreciate your effort to convert me to Dodge, but... Anyways, Those do look good :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice work on the stripes, I especially like those Starsky & Hutch type stripes on the red Plymouths. Yellow rod's got a good stance on her. Put a Bowtie on the front of old gray and you'll be dressed to kill...RM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Awesome work Wes.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice work Wes!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great work Wes!

Love the rod!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Just more typical work from Wes.
Most excellent, as always. :thumbsup:
The details are sweet!


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

So he is a Dodge Freak.......Nice...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Cool Wes!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Is the Ramo Stott car the AW GTX that rides kinda high in the saddle? If so it looks pretty good the way you got it set up. :woohoo:


those aw gtx bodies sits high!! i ll have to work on mountings .. 

Wes


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Great looking cars!......tell me about the floor of your shop........it looks good too!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Wes,
> 
> I think you have a whole bunch of Cool Mopars and a Yellow Hot Rod that look rigtht at home in that shop. This is another great bunch of Slot Cars cranked out and ready to roll down the track.
> 
> ...


LOLOL.. i ll have to check to see if i have some mooneyes decals. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

JLM Racing said:


> So he is a Dodge Freak.......Nice...


yeah MOPPPAARRRR FFRREEAKKKKK!!!!! you got a problem with that??ehhh????????? LOLOL

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys for compliments!! it was a fun built!! now working on two more rat rods!! to be con't!!

Wes


----------

